# Flink 12 ft V Box Salter w/pre-wet system - $700



## Foybles (Nov 13, 2015)

High side option, holds approx 9 tons of material. Dual liquid tanks, approx 250 gal each. NEEDS WORK, sold as is. Pick up in Glenview, IL. Cash only. (trailer not included)


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

The tanks are worth that alone..............


----------



## Foybles (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm looking to get rid of it. It's been sitting and I no longer need it.


----------

